# Spain~Costa del Sol help needed!



## SciTchr (Oct 26, 2010)

We are looking for a nice RCI resort on the Costa del Sol for May. I don’t know much about the area, so it is hard to choose a resort. We will have a car and want to tour Seville, Cordoba, Granada, etc. Where is the best place to stay? I have found Miraflores Beach and Country Club (8.20 TUG review), which is right in Malaga close, but not on, the ocean. One friend told me Malaga was really congested. Another said it had sweet, tree lined streets with lots of great places to eat. Another place I have found is Club La Costa Las Farolas (7.00 TUG review), but I am not sure exactly where it is. One more is called Holiday World (no TUG review). It is between Fuengirola and Malaga.

Any advice for a Spain newbie? I need some help with resorts and areas. If you have been there and loved (or hated) your resort, please give me some advice. Thanks!


----------



## Zac495 (Oct 27, 2010)

We stayed at the Marriott, but that's II. We loved Marbella. My picture trail is filled with photos and things we did - but it sounds like you need a place to stay before you think about things to do.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Oct 27, 2010)

*Estepona*

We traded into the MacDonald Villacana resort.  It wasn't far from Marbella and I thought the whitewashed complex covered with flowers was charming.  We easily did day trips to Ronda, Granada, Gibraltar + a bus/ferry trip to Tangier, Morroco. I was pleased with our 2 bedroom despite its' location in the building next to the highway.  We had a fabulous rooftop deck from which we could see Gibraltar as well as the sea.

L'Ermita, also a MacDonald resort, in Mijas Pueblo is a resort worth considering.  Altho not seaside, it is located on a hill with views to the Med and the village of Mijas Pueblo is quite picturesque.


----------



## stmartinfan (Oct 27, 2010)

We stayed at the Club LaCosta resort near Fuengirola.  The area was fine; restaurant choices in Fuengirola were good.  The resort was OK, nothing fancy but clean, well maintained unit and lots of pools.  It didn't have air conditioning but we were there in June and it was fine.  We went down to the beach but weren't interested in swimming or using the beach area; we often go to the Caribbean so in comparison the beach wasn't that nice.

We found this area very convenient for doing all the different sites nearby like Ronda, Gibralter, etc.  We did spent a night at the end of our week at Grenada, rather than drive back and forth in one day, but it would have been doable.

We didn't spend time in Malaga so I can't provide a comparison in terms of how the cities were...but just wanted to give you another perspective.


----------



## SciTchr (Oct 27, 2010)

*Stmartinfan*

Which Club La Costa did you stay in? I see by the TUG reviews that some are better than others. Thanks for your input.


----------



## RAMBO (Oct 27, 2010)

we were there in July. We traded into Marina Dorado. We really liked the place. There is a garage underneath your condo which you access by an elevator. Very convenient. All the places you want to visit are easily reachable with car. You will not go wrong with Club Lacosta. Any of their accommodations should be good. My advice: 1. make sure you have a good
 already loaded GPS system. Don't rely on rental company. 2. The unit you are assigned is not exactly what you are going to get. There are some units with no direct access to garage and they should be avoided.3. Try not to do too much even in May heat is going to get you so do less and have a good time and who knows you will go back and finish the rest.


----------



## SciTchr (Oct 27, 2010)

*Rambo*

I see that Marina Dorado has the highest RCI review rating (9.00). I have had my eye on that resort - need to put on a search. 

We have a GPS that includes Europe that we bought for our trip to Italy last May, so we should be good with that.

Are there restaurants and cafes nearby? Thanks for any advice!


----------



## RAMBO (Oct 28, 2010)

There are plenty of restaurants and cafes. Club Lacosta complex is huge and has about 3-4 restaurants. We liked SUNSET the most. It is a poolside restaurant serving grilled food which was pretty good. Hope you have a wonderful time.


----------

